# help with a dx code



## Michele1229 (Sep 13, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what dx code can be used for 'adjacent segment disease'?? I have medical stating this is what the patient has and the provider used the dx code of 723.0      (spinal stenosis in cervical region)but I am unsure if this correct.

Any suggestions?


----------



## jgf-CPC (Sep 13, 2012)

Definition: The term “adjacent segment disease” had been defined as the development of new clinical symptoms that correspond to radiographic changes adjacent to the level of a previous spinal fusion. The range of patients requiring additional surgery after fusion for adjacent segment disease at 5-6 years is 9-16%. Clinical studies suggest that anterior decompression with fusion and posterior decompression without fusion may lead to similar rates of development of adjacent segment disease. The predicted prevalence is 13.6% at 5 years and 25.6% at 10 years of follow-up. It is unclear as to whether the radiographic and clinical findings are the result of the spinal fusion, a progression of naturally occurring degenerative disease, or both of these factors. Surgical treatment has shown limited ability to improve pain or function. Definition: The term “adjacent segment degeneration” is used to describe radiographic changes seen at levels adjacent to the fused segment. Radiographic changes of degeneration are common after fusion but there have been no prospective controlled studies showing correlation with these changes and development of clinical symptoms. (Hilibrand, 1999) (Hilibrand, 2004)
To me this would be coded as 724.9 other back disorders (acquired)


----------

